# US Marine veteran.....NO MATTER WHAT!



## Reconone (Dec 23, 2019)

New member here....served in the USMC from 1968 to 1972. I had just turned 17 years old, and wanted to be a Marine more than anything else I could think of, but the recruiters kept telling me that I would "probably" have to wait another year until I turned 18. They processed me through anyway, and I was sent to the Oakland, CA induction center for a special enlistment interview. I explained to the Major that I was old enough to know that I wanted to serve my country as a US Marine. After some discussion, I received his approval and was on my way to MCRD San Diego. After completing Basic training, schools Battalion, and I.T.R. I was still only 17, and they would not send me to Nam until I turned 18. As a result, I was sent to Camp Pendleton, and never did deploy to Nam. The rest of my enlistment was spent as a truck driver (3500) supporting the Corps as a Vietnam "Era" Marine. Then and even now, I felt like SOME of my fellow Marines treated me differently because I hadn't served "in country". This last Nov 10th, while attending a USMC birthday event, I had one Marine tell me that I was only a partial Marine because I hadn't "stomped the jungle". Really? I told him that I was sorry that he had to carry that burden of thought against a fellow Marine....

I am a Marine NO MATTER WHAT! Yes, my ribbon count may be smaller than some, but at 17 years old my commitment to God, Country, and Corps was more than most. Semper Fidelis is in the heart and blood, no matter where or how served.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

I have a different tale to tell. When I was 21 I received a draft notice and passed my physical. I was instructed to expect a call-up within a few weeks.

I was prepared to go but not thrilled about it. I was married and had a child. Then they had the first lottery drawing a week later. I received a high call-up number but thought I was still "drafted". After four weeks of being in limbo I called and the lady at the Draft Board said, "Honey, you're home free."

Thirty-five years later my Mother asked me to help a man she knew with a legal and financial problem. 
She said he was struggling in life and was broke. I said I would help him anyway I could for free.

We met. Heard all about his Vietnam tour, marriages, life etc. His problem was he was ready to file for Social Security and was afraid to. He had been a Jack Leg carpenter and had not filed a tax return in about six years. He had no records. He was terrified that if he applied for SSI the IRS would come get him. He was trapped.

I told him I would take care of the problem. I met him again in a few days with three years worth of tax returns (IRS generally can only go back that far). _*Oddly enough *_he owed no taxes or late penalties. When he offered to pay me I told him "Nothing was due. As far as I was concerned, he took my place in Vietnam." He actually cried in the café!

By the way, to this day I have never played a lottery; I already won the grand prize.

Welcome Aboard *Reconone*. We all have to play the cards we were dealt.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome from Alabama, Marine.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome, welcome!1


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My unit in Vietnam, the 1st Infantry Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized), US Army, was on loan to the Marine Corps and came under Command and Control of the 3rd Marine Division.
We operated with them along the DMZ, from Khe Sahn to the South China Sea.

As a decorated combat veteran, I consider you every bit my Brother, Reconone.
You stood up, raised your right hand, and offered to give your life for our country. That is Honor, my friend.
In the end, the Corps decided not to send you to Nam. 

Of the 9 million troops that served in the Vietnam Era, only 2.7 actually served IN Vietnam. This number comes from the VA itself.
Of those 2.7 million, only 850,000 of us are left, again according to the VA.

You have absolutely nothing to be ashamed of. You didn’t run, you didn’t hide, you didn’t dodge the draft.
Those that did have to go through life wondering about their manhood. And I personally have no use for them.
But I’d buy you a cup of coffee and BS with you any day.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Howdy from Houston. You stepped forward when asked while some where taking deferments and running to Canada. I never served, but in my humble estimation, that makes you a marine. You go where they tell you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Howdy from Houston. You stepped forward when asked when some where taking deferments and running to Canada. I never served, but in my humble estimation that makes you a marine. You go where they tell you.


Absolutely correct. You go where they send you. 
Personally, I volunteered for Vietnam to get the heck out of Fort Carson, Colorado, aka "The Armpit Of The Army ".
If I hadn't, who knows? I might have served out my 3 years there or been sent somewhere else.

I'm a member of Vietnam Veterans of America, have been since 1982. Since the beginning, our organization has been open for membership to anyone who served between 1964 and 1975 on active duty for other than training purposes.
And that is the way it should be. US, Germany, Korea, Vietnam, anywhere on land or at sea. We are ALL Brothers and Sisters.
My avatar is the logo of VVA. I love that organization more than VFW or American Legion.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The nearest I ever got to shooting (between us and them) was about a mile. I heard it but never saw it

I sort of regret not being involved in combat but I am also glad.

I did 21 years and during that time... I went every where i was sent and never complained, I never tried to get out of any assignment and I did everything I was asked to do plus lots of extra.

I respect those that have combat badges or ribbons but they are no more a Marine or a Soldier then I am

again, I went everywhere and did everything I was asked to do..PERIOD


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Listen up Marine and listen well;

You know this better than I but from what I know the Marine Corp Chain of Command tells an enlisted marine what to do, not the other way around, right? (Insert Army, Navy, Air Force or Coast Guard, but y'all get my drift)

I know it may be hard, but let that shit go. People think they have control over waaaay too much and it ends up wearing them down from the mind and through the soul.

If there is one thing I have learned in life, you are not in control of a whole helluva lot of shit. BUT, you are in control of your Actions, Thoughts and Attitude.

So welcome to the forums and looking forward to hearing more from you. :vs_wave:

Respectfully,

Your friend, Slippy :vs_shake:



Reconone said:


> New member here....served in the USMC from 1968 to 1972. I had just turned 17 years old, and wanted to be a Marine more than anything else I could think of, but the recruiters kept telling me that I would "probably" have to wait another year until I turned 18. They processed me through anyway, and I was sent to the Oakland, CA induction center for a special enlistment interview. I explained to the Major that I was old enough to know that I wanted to serve my country as a US Marine. After some discussion, I received his approval and was on my way to MCRD San Diego. After completing Basic training, schools Battalion, and I.T.R. I was still only 17, and they would not send me to Nam until I turned 18. As a result, I was sent to Camp Pendleton, and never did deploy to Nam. The rest of my enlistment was spent as a truck driver (3500) supporting the Corps as a Vietnam "Era" Marine. Then and even now, I felt like SOME of my fellow Marines treated me differently because I hadn't served "in country". This last Nov 10th, while attending a USMC birthday event, I had one Marine tell me that I was only a partial Marine because I hadn't "stomped the jungle". Really? I told him that I was sorry that he had to carry that burden of thought against a fellow Marine....
> 
> I am a Marine NO MATTER WHAT! Yes, my ribbon count may be smaller than some, but at 17 years old my commitment to God, Country, and Corps was more than most. Semper Fidelis is in the heart and blood, no matter where or how served.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Reconone (Dec 23, 2019)

Thank you for the kind words and support....Army, Marines, Air Force, Coast Guard, and National Guard, we are all one.


----------



## Reconone (Dec 23, 2019)

Damn! I forgot the Navy....how could I do that? You Navy guys & girls ALWAYS stepped up and supported the Corps, we could not be Marines without the US Navy! The only time I had a problem with you guys was out on deck when we crossed over the Equator. I forgot the name of the ceremony, but it had Neptune's name in it.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> ....
> 
> I know it may be hard, but let that shit go. People think they have control over waaaay too much and it ends up wearing them down from the mind and through the soul.
> 
> ...


Warrants repeating, for ALL of us, for a variety of things.
Well done, Sir Slippy


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks to all who served in whatever assigned capacity for the Military in the Viet Nam War. Had several close pals who served and died over there Sr. class 68. One that came back dripping with Ribbons agent orange poisoning and ptsd. A few came back as idiots..lol. They nearly snagged me but I managed to barely escape with a few student deferments to play a bit of college football and then another for Highway Petroleum school in 70...and the Lord really smiled to let me a draw a lucky lotto ball in the big drawing for 20 year olds in 71? He knew hot rain forests are not good for the health of fat boys who sweat a lot. As I try to explain to the guys at the VFW...somebody had to stay behind and guard the cute ladies and mean little kids while the able bodied menfolks were off killing gooks..and driving trucks..or cooking the chow to help feed those killing gooks etc.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Reconone said:


> Damn! I forgot the Navy....how could I do that? You Navy guys & girls ALWAYS stepped up and supported the Corps, we could not be Marines without the US Navy! The only time I had a problem with you guys was out on deck when we crossed over the Equator. I forgot the name of the ceremony, but it had Neptune's name in it.


Just remember, . . . if it wasn't for the Navy, . . . Marines would either have to walk or swim, . . . so be glad for us..........:vs_laugh:

Welcome aboard my friend, . . . I'm mostly of the mind of most folks here, . . . just some butt wipe "era" dudes that wear the ribbons and I KNOW they never set foot in there, . . . they gripe me.

But . . . they have to live with their lies, . . . I sleep sound at night knowing what I did, . . . and it's all OK.

May God bless,
Dwight

PS: crossing the equator makes one a proud Shellback, . . . non crossers remain pollywogs, . . . and ya can't get by unless'n ya kiss the baby's belly......:vs_laugh:


----------



## Reconone (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for your kind words of support regarding my original post. I am not bothered by, nor do I carry around any regret or negative feelings about the comments made over my not being deployed to VN. I just made the comments in general as an awareness of the silly thoughts that some of these veterans carry with them. THEY are the ones who must feel a void in their lives, that would motivate them to judge the service of others....their loss completely. I am perfectly fine with my enlistment, and the support that I provided to those that were deployed to Nam. Life is just too damn short to hold a grudge over anything petty.

"We must pass through the darkness, to reach the light" - Albert Pike


----------



## Jarine88 (Apr 2, 2020)

Semper Fi, my brother.

I was deployed to Saudi Arabia as part of Operation Desert Shield. We were some of the first troops deployed, and I was in the desert on August 16th. I was ready to go and ready to fight. Then, in mid October, most of my unit, including myself, was sent back to the States. Just 2 days shy of getting the overseas ribbon. I have a campaign medal and am considered a Gulf War Vet, but I wasn’t in country for Desert Storm and thus not a Desert Storm Vet. Try explaining that to people.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

A big thank you for all of you veterans that served... especially the Vietnam vets. I was a bit too young to serve there but I did have a real low lottery number, if the war continued. Reason I lift up Vietnam vets is the way much of our country treated you upon return. Shame on the USA during that dark period in our history. Even I ran up against that as an Air Force ROTC cadet in college during the mid 70s, where many schools did not require cadets to wear their uniforms on campus. I wore mine proudly and thankfully had few problems.

Thankfully that period is over and the pendulum has swung the opposite direction, where service members are now revered. God bless you folks!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Ooh Rah! Semper Fi Marine and welcome aboard. I miss every grunt I served with in the Gator Navy.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello and welcome from ionia county michigan


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jarine88 said:


> Semper Fi, my brother.
> 
> I was deployed to Saudi Arabia as part of Operation Desert Shield. We were some of the first troops deployed, and I was in the desert on August 16th. I was ready to go and ready to fight. Then, in mid October, most of my unit, including myself, was sent back to the States. Just 2 days shy of getting the overseas ribbon. I have a campaign medal and am considered a Gulf War Vet, but I wasn't in country for Desert Storm and thus not a Desert Storm Vet. Try explaining that to people.


Welcome Home.


----------

